# Sisters of Battle Hair *Shudder*



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

So I've always found SoB to be fairly interesting and I would love to collect some (even with the outdated stuff), but one thing that really keeps me away from them....their hair...uke:

I don't know if it's the hair style or just the way Eavy' metal paints them, but I just cannot stand it.

Would somebody be able to show me some SoB models with good looking hair or suggest some form of conversion or head swap with some other minis?

EDIT: Also, is their a fluff reason why the majority of them have white hair? Is it a symbol of purity? genetics? something along those lines?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Conversion Labs have some good female heads.

I think the similar hair style is meant to emphasise the Nun aspect.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> So I've always found SoB to be fairly interesting and I would love to collect some (even with the outdated stuff), but one thing that really keeps me away from them....their hair...uke:
> 
> I don't know if it's the hair style or just the way Eavy' metal paints them, but I just cannot stand it.
> 
> ...


Some have black hair (look at St. Celestine) and not exactly sure why they do it - could also be a "Sisterhood Unity" thing.

Thankfully, this is your hobby do with it as you like. Perhaps you can keep them all helmeted?

Or, in my case - since I /hate/ the way Repentia look (but love the way they play, especially now w/ 6th ed Rage and Evicerators) I turned mine into "Resplendent" - eldar witch bodies, some greenstuffing, and then I used Blood Angel Sanginary Priest heads (w/ the Death Mask) to get them that smooth 'angelic' face.

Just because they're depected as having white and black hair, doesn't mean all groups do. Perhaps there's a sect out there that believes that changing your hair color is a lie, and lies open the way to chaos - so they keep natural, to keep true.

Whatever floats your boat =D


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes I understand that not all of them have white hair, that's why I said majority 

And those Repentia you describe sound awesome! Fluff-wise, aren't Repentia meant to be naked or something? I suppose GW had to change the models


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> Yes I understand that not all of them have white hair, that's why I said majority
> 
> And those Repentia you describe sound awesome! Fluff-wise, aren't Repentia meant to be naked or something? I suppose GW had to change the models


They don't have an armor-save (yes FNP) and their art depicts them fitting in better with Dark Eldar. So I simply sculpted on a sheet of greenstuff and made it look like they're wearing parchment. 

Like the far-right girl, and the one like her carrying an Evicorator
I'll get pics of the figs ASAP


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Back when I originally painted sisters, before I decided to strip them all back to bare metal, I went the idea that like a militray not every battle sister would have the same color hair, so I had some blondies, a few with black, some with white, and some with pink, green, and other wild colors for the hair, only consistant colors were the armour.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Adepta Sororita are a very institutionalised organisation so it's not beyond reason to assume that Hair Dye is part of the standard package.

However, this isn't a hard and fast rule and in the past there has even been official (What far and few of it exists) artwork where they have different hair colours. 

As for the White hair, that's got background significance as when Alica and her five officers were admitted to see the Emperor what ever happened in the throne room had effected them on such a level that their hair was turned pure white.
Since then many Sisters dye their hair white in memory of them. 
I think Order of the Martyred Lady is the only order that enforces that and even then, it's not applied to every single sister. I'm assuming that Sisters may be able to earn a right or privilege about it or something.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

My army has mostly brunettes in it, and I vary how I do the browns so there's a little variety. There are no rules saying you must do anything: If you wanted them all to dye green stripes into their hair, then you make up a reason why and go for it. 

Just 'cos EM painted them that way, doesn't mean they HAVE to be that way. It's a guide, not a rule. The fluff doesn't demand it...


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's a pic of one of my Sisters of Silence figs.









yeah, its white - but not the bob


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

^ I am at school at the moment so I can't see the image, I'll comment on it when I get home.

As for others, it's not the colour that bothers me, It's the hair style, that strange bob cut thing.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

It's their standard issue military cut much like a buzz cut in modern day miliitary.

Have fun converting 50+ pewter models. I don't want to take the wind from your sails but altering their heads is almost impossible save for a small minority of the models. For basic sister troops, major alterations take godly moddiing skills. Might as well hit up your friendly local 3d printer or save up a fortune and modell them all from scratch.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know, it doesn't look like it would be too hard to clip, saw or dremmel the heads off and replace it with a new one. You'd probably lose the collar but that's no great loss or you could sculpt a new one, its just a semi circle of cloth.

You could sculpt hoods over the new heads if you there's a really obvious join.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Rems you just gave me an idea.

Instead of completely removing the head, I could instead just GS some hoods over them,I don't know how good this would look, but It would be interesting. A smell a custom Order if I ever do this.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're going to do that you might want to file/cut/dremmel some of the hair away, particularly on the sides so you don't have massive, strange looking hoods.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Removing the bulk of the bob is fairly easy on most of the models, and unless you're doing something crazy like hair flowing upwards in the wind making long hair is quite easy with practise. 

What sort of haircut were you thinking of giving them? Or of it's hoods, you'd need to file away more (careful to leave the fringe and face) and not use too thick a layer of GS...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

you can make the hair longer with greenstuff perhaps? or maybe some emo cuts or whatever you wouldn't have to go as drastic as to change the heads


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Arcane said:


> ...major alterations take godly moddiing skills.


Godly modding skills, eh? Simplest solution would be to press the report button on the top right of the model then and let us handle it. :laugh:


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Arcane said:


> It's their standard issue military cut much like a buzz cut in modern day miliitary.
> 
> Have fun converting 50+ pewter models. I don't want to take the wind from your sails but altering their heads is almost impossible save for a small minority of the models. For basic sister troops, major alterations take godly moddiing skills. Might as well hit up your friendly local 3d printer or save up a fortune and modell them all from scratch.


That's why I used plastic Eldar Witch bodies, and then kitbashed some heads (look above). Cheaper, easier - still female.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I've put some thought into this and while I don't have a solution I do have a couple thoughts:

Firstly the hair on a large number of models is connects to the collar of the armor for a lot of models. If you're planning on doing some removal work this will create a problem for you. You'll have to likely remove a chunk of the head (save the fact and neck, and as much as you can) and then replace the missing portion with Green stuff to support hoods.

Secondly, the models are on the older side and while it isn't a problem for them to be shorter than Marines, due to the scale, they're shorter than your average Cadian model too. It's not a game breaker, but it does mean that the scale of parts like heads and hands can sometimes be way off when swapping parts from other models in. 

Nothing to try and deter you, just things I learned from playing about with modifying the models and generally owning them.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm...I did not think about the scale....And If I did start collecting them now and then they released new models (If ever) with a larger scale it wouldn't look right for me.

Perhaps in the meantime I will just get some battle Sisters and perhaps a Cannoness to sooth me over until the eventual release of new models. (again, If ever) If I do, do this, I might do a combination of the ideas, some with hoods, use some GS to alter the hair design etc.

Also, I don't think the removal of some of the hair to make the GS hoods. I've got a tool, It's like a drill, but the drill bits have all kinds of different shapes etc. and it just kind of files down whatever you press it against. I don't know what the bits are made out of, but I think It would do Pewter.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Does it look something like this? 










Sounds like a dremel (or other brand) rotary drill. It should be just the thing for the job. It should easily deal with the white metal models. They're great for modeling, especially metal minis.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Similar to that dremel. Although the one we have here is probably on the cheap side of tools. But hey, If it gets the job done.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I wasn't trying to be negative, sure, it may work if your just collecting a few models. However, I couldn't imagine using power tools on the 50+ pewter models sitting on my shelf which all cost 6+ USD, many 15. You biff one, oops, there goes 15 bucks and a specially ordered model. 

Someone such as myself just really needs to get off their ass and model some new SoB in Mudbox and put them up on Shapeways...


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I know you weren't trying to be negative, But even if I did collect 50+ models it would take me a long time to acquire all the models, So it would be more like doing 50+ models over the space of a year.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Someone such as myself just really needs to get off their ass and model some new SoB in Mudbox and put them up on Shapeways...


Eh, I'll keep my heavy metal models over new 3D printed ones. I'd pay less but the models aren't 100% awesome now, why would having them made on a machine that isn't designed for that level of small detail be better?

Save for a few things (some more Heavy Weapons for Retributors and 6 more Penitent Engines) I'm just about where I want to be collection wise for the moment. I'm moving from a hoarding to a painting and converting flow now. We got new rules and I've got at LEAST another year with this army, so I might as well do my best to make it look GOOD instead of putting it off and playing it with naked models under the banner of the excuse "not enough time to do things". 

Best of luck to you on your conversion Insanity! While not my thing (I kinda dig the short hair, though I'm not sure if the Page look really works for the Sisters, I can respect they're about kicking ass first and modern fashions never).


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to add to this lovely discussion.

Is everyone aware that it ISN'T Illegal to recast your little soldiers in resin, white-metal, Playdough, Ice, whathaveyou...

You can't sell them or make money off them, that's breaching IP law but recasting itself is completely and utterly legal. I have a few of the old Slaanesh boobmonettes that I use as masters for my small deamon army.

So modify a few then use them as masters for a recast army.

Just bare in mind that stores and events have the final say on if your army is allowed to be used there but my own locals have no problem with it.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If you have that level of skill, make a few new heads that fit and cast them using Instamould or it's cheaper equivalent that I can never spell (orymaru?) that Amazon sells.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kettu said:


> Just to add to this lovely discussion.
> 
> Is everyone aware that it ISN'T Illegal to recast your little soldiers in resin, white-metal, Playdough, Ice, whathaveyou...
> 
> ...


I'm looking at casting the Palatine backback (double flame) since I can't get them anymore. I've got 2, but I need at least 6 if I want to use them for my Sister Superiors.


----------

